# Driverless cars will lead to more sex in cars, study finds



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/d...ad-to-more-sex-in-cars-study-finds-2018-11-12
So imagine this scenario, an attractive guy and girl separately order pool going the same direction for a long trip and they get matched up in the same car, they both find each other attractive and one thing leads to another, they forget they are in a driverless pool and about halfway to their destination both of their phone pings informing them that a new rider has been added, forgetting they are in a driverless car they ask the "driver" to cancel the new trip and cancel all new trips and they will tip the driver generously. While that is going on and they are both still getting steamy in the backseat the Uber pulls up next to a school and picks up a 9 year old kid who's parent ordered it for her/him to pick the kid up from school and drop her/him home, kid sees both of them quickly trying to get dressed and gets a good look at some genetalia and is scarred for life.
Who's getting sued here, Uber? The random attractive strangers? The parent?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

So you think unattractive people don't have sex?

UberLaLa is this true?



chitownXdriver said:


> So imagine this scenario, an attractive guy and girl


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

In Uber's study....it said the car will hit and kill 1 in 100 random people not using app, but just having sex outside in public.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> So you think unattractive people don't have sex?
> 
> UberLaLa is this true?


It's called _Pinder_


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> So imagine this scenario, an attractive guy and girl separately order pool going the same direction for a long trip and they get matched up in the same car, they both find each other attractive and one thing leads to another, they forget they are in a driverless pool and about halfway to their destination both of their phone pings informing them that a new rider has been added, forgetting they are in a driverless car they ask the "driver" to cancel the new trip and cancel all new trips and they will tip the driver generously. While that is going on and they are both still getting steamy in the backseat the Uber pulls up next to a school and picks up a 9 year old kid who's parent ordered it for her/him to pick the kid up from school and drop her/him home, kid sees both of them quickly trying to get dressed and gets a good look at some genetalia and is scarred for life.


Cool it with your fantasies already.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Can you imagine how much you could make with the new version X, called XXX. Have a glass and live nude girl, kinda like the live nude peep shows. Take out passenger seat and have a small bill slot for tips.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

1000% more likely.. imagine this scenario:

Two teens clumsily manually masturbate each other in the driverless rideshare because they both live with their parents. They exit the car at their destination, getting bodily fluids on the interior and door handles. 

The next rider is a small child and his mother. The child has a crayon and uses it to mark up the back of the passenger side front seat. The mother is arguing with her husband on the phone and doesn’t notice. 

The next rider gets in, he’s been at a wing restaurant and brings a solo cup full of beer with him. He manages to spill some on the seat before arriving to his house several blocks from the wing restaurant. 

The next riders are picked up at a strip club. The dancer screams when she sits in a small puddle of beer. Her date tries to calm her down. They do a line of cocaine and exit at a local bar. 

The next riders get in. They are picked up at a local bar but are underaged and in possession of fake IDs. One of them finds a small baggy of cocaine, he pockets it without telling the others. 

The next rider gets in. He’s a defense attorney working late. He leaves no mess but complains the car smells like beer. He notes some crayon scribbles on the back of one seat as well.

The car returns to a cleaning station due to a report of smelling like beer. The beer is removed but the crayon remains.

THE END


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Uber POOL, your ride in a pool of bodily fluids.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Omg I just had a sure-fire moneymaking idea. A purse sized can of luminol and a mini fluorescent light. I’m gonna be rich!!!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Omg I just had a sure-fire moneymaking idea. A purse sized can of luminol and a mini fluorescent light. I'm gonna be rich!!!


Raise a few million $$ in seed funding and you got your start up giant right there


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

To OP...
Cool story but,
1. No one meets and bonks within minutes. Now maybe if they had already known each other an hour.
2. 9 year olds have already seen genitalia due to the internet and probably wouldn't be that shocked.
3. Even in riderless cars I'm doubting unaccompanied minors would be allowed.
4. Have you considered writing for porn?
5. I'm way over thinking this.
6. HotUber gets top comment... *likes the hell out of it*


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> 1. No one meets and bonks within minutes. Now maybe if they had already known each other an hour.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> View attachment 273544


Jeyzuz!!! I can't even ..


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

As a result of me clicking in articles you guys keep posting on SDCs, I'm getting targeted ads now on Facebook and Instagram, and I keep seeing a lot of very angry anti-SDC comments.. I hadn't anticipated how much the general public would fear/hate them.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Mixing humans and machines, especially while undertaking one of life's most dangerous activities, is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes you can


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Yes you can


No I can't


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> As a result of me clicking in articles you guys keep posting on SDCs, I'm getting targeted ads now on Facebook and Instagram, and I keep seeing a lot of very angry anti-SDC comments.. I hadn't anticipated how much the general public would fear/hate them.


Not the general public. Only the career-oriented ride-share operators in fear of losing their livelihoods.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Not the general public. Only the career-oriented ride-share operators in fear of losing their livelihoods.


Uh, no those comments aren't from rideshare drivers. That particular screenshot isn't even from an ad for SDCs.. it's from an ad for "self driving database software" that uses an animation of a self driving car as an analogy for their software.

I'm not in fear of losing my livelihood. I will be long gone from rideshare when SDCs come into operation. I just don't see them as viable for rideshare.. they will be a toy for the wealthy. The lower classes definitely need a babysitter.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

When rideapp SDC become reality to the mainstream, they will not be nice luxury vehicles. They will have stainless steel interiors and fiberglass seats much like the interior of a subway car. Leather and cloth will not withstand the general public.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> 1. No one meets and bonks within minutes. Now maybe if they had already known each other an hour.


Well, most people don't.

However, I've known some swingers who did. Who am I kidding?? I've watched them do it.

I'm also told that some gay men do too, but I haven't been in a situation where I've personally watched that happen. I'd love to, but have never had the opportunity.

Christine


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> have a small bill slot for tips.


That slot isn't just for bills...

I can't imagine people hooking up within seconds of meeting. But yes, they'll use them as rolling hotel rooms and the people that enjoy public stuff will get a thrill from driving around with windows. Just like anything that else that has been perverted in society you'll get things like the 'Uber Dare' or the 'Uber Challenge' of knocking one out in the 15-20 minutes it takes to get to where you're going.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Millennials will want to be members of the “Mile Low Rideshare Club”.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I can see this happening. Bunches of johnny (er john) cabs just circling around where the street walkers hang out.

One thing that is always in the back of my mind about SDV's is this... The software is going to have to determine risks and potential damages while it makes decisions on route. For example, something happens where a school bus (possibly empty) runs a red light or is in another accident that puts it in the way of a SDV. At that point, you SDV will have to decide to either hit the bus or swerve into a tree or lake or oncoming traffic to avoid the accident. In a split second, your SDV has determined it is yours and, in the case of oncoming traffic, their time to die to avoid hitting the bus.

Yes, it is a possibility. There are statisticians, psychologists and software engineers working on this stuff right now.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I see a hooker grabbing an Uber car...

And going point to point...

5 minute stop here...

5 minute stop there...8>)

Should make for a profitable night...

Oh yes...there is a cash override slot...8>)

So with a few bucks or a credit card...

A smart girl will be able to monopolize...

The SDC for the entire night...8>O

Rakos


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

BikingBob said:


> That slot isn't just for bills...
> 
> I can't imagine people hooking up within seconds of meeting. But yes, they'll use them as rolling hotel rooms and the people that enjoy public stuff will get a thrill from driving around with windows. Just like anything that else that has been perverted in society you'll get things like the 'Uber Dare' or the 'Uber Challenge' of knocking one out in the 15-20 minutes it takes to get to where you're going.


Tinder? Grindr?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

CarpeNoctem said:


> I can see this happening. Bunches of johnny (er john) cabs just circling around where the street walkers hang out.
> 
> One thing that is always in the back of my mind about SDV's is this....


Mine is more basic, or crass ... I wonder if SDV's can be cured with antibiotics? Or is it a virus?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

If driverless cars were ever even possible then this would be an issue.


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

chitownXdriver said:


> So imagine this scenario, an attractive guy and girl separately order pool going the same direction for a long trip and they get matched up in the same car, they both find each other attractive and one thing leads to another, they forget they are in a driverless pool and about halfway to their destination both of their phone pings informing them that a new rider has been added, forgetting they are in a driverless car they ask the "driver" to cancel the new trip and cancel all new trips and they will tip the driver generously. While that is going on and they are both still getting steamy in the backseat the Uber pulls up next to a school and picks up a 9 year old kid who's parent ordered it for her/him to pick the kid up from school and drop her/him home, kid sees both of them quickly trying to get dressed and gets a good look at some genetalia and is scarred for life.
> Who's getting sued here, Uber? The random attractive strangers? The parent?


Imagine this:

Myla is a beautiful dove with clipped wings.

"I'm the man who wants to kiss you. Really kiss you. Can I kiss you, Myla?"

"You're asking?"

"Yes. I'm asking"

"So kiss me if you're going to kiss me"

I cup the back of her head, and slant my head... our breathing rages, my hands settling at her waist...

"Myla-"

I tangle my fingers in her hair and drag her gaze to mine. "Is that too gentle?"

"It is until you kiss me again," she challenges, and so I do, holding nothing back... our gazes collide, the fire between us ignites...


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Shrimp GumboC said:


> Imagine this:
> 
> Myla is a beautiful dove with clipped wings.
> 
> ...


Plot twist, Myla just happens to be the 14 year old who's mom ordered her a pool to get to school and she just happens to share the same autonomous pool vehicle as you....


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

chitownXdriver said:


> Plot twist, Myla just happens to be the 14 year old who's mom ordered her a pool to get to school and she just happens to share the same autonomous pool vehicle as you....


Ahh Chitown...your imagination...8>)

Is a wonderful thing...so deep...8>)

Rakos


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Please, pass the Pepto Bismo


----------

